
VPN Firm with zero log policy leaks 20M user logs - seesawtron
https://www.theregister.com/2020/07/17/ufo_vpn_database/
======
seesawtron
Malware Tech on it:

[https://mobile.twitter.com/MalwareTechBlog/status/1284605277...](https://mobile.twitter.com/MalwareTechBlog/status/1284605277841457152)

------
gigatexal
Yikes

